# Battle of Waterloo 2014



## Sa967St (Apr 15, 2014)

http://canadiancubing.com/Event/BOW2014

Registration: http://canadiancubing.com/Event/BOW2014/Registration

Date: May 31, 2014

Location: University of Waterloo - Great Hall in the Student Life Centre (200 University Avenue West, Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)

Events:
2x2x2 
3x3x3 
3x3x3 Blindfolded
3x3x3 One-Handed
4x4x4 
Pyraminx 
Skewb 
3x3x3 Fewest Moves


----------



## Ollie (Apr 15, 2014)

No 4BLD


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

FMC <3


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> No 4BLD



Does that mean you're coming?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 16, 2014)

Would like to see NR from Jon. Go sub 8/9 average


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Does that mean you're coming?



Poor Bill


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice. School is done too! Should be able to practice well for this one.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 16, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Would like to see NR from Jon. Go sub 8/9 average



Yeah me too


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 19, 2014)

Might be able to make it depending on if I go to Toronto of not  It's ~40 minutes closer than Toronto, but Toronto is Toronto and has 3 rounds of 2x2, so...


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 19, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Might be able to make it depending on if I go to Toronto of not  It's ~40 minutes closer than Toronto, but Toronto is Toronto and has 3 rounds of 2x2, so...



3 rounds of 2x2 trumps everything


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> 3 rounds of 2x2 trumps everything



Well, it's not 100% sure yet, but chances are it will based on other Toronto comps XD but yeah it's amazin'


----------



## kcl (Apr 20, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Well, it's not 100% sure yet, but chances are it will based on other Toronto comps XD but yeah it's amazin'



Cube melt has 3 rounds of 2x2 nub


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2014)

There will be 3 rounds of 2x2x2.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 20, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Might be able to make it depending on if I go to Toronto of not  It's ~40 minutes closer than Toronto, but Toronto is Toronto and has 3 rounds of 2x2, so...



Go to both! Tell your parents they have no choice but to take you!


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> There will be 3 rounds of 2x2x2.



Which one? This or toronto?



kclejeune said:


> Cube melt has 3 rounds of 2x2 nub



I'm possibly going to a competition on the day of cubetcha - toronto.
I'm going to a competition the day of cube melt (45 mins away) - michigan may madness.

Interesting, we'll see how it goes with me AND chris with comps on same day in different places.

EDIT: waiiiiiittttt there is no cubetcha, what the heck was stuck in my head?! Chris made the thread asking about it, but didn't do it


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 20, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Which one? This or toronto?



99% of canadianCubing comps have 3 rounds of 2x2.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 20, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 99% of canadianCubing comps have 3 rounds of 2x2.



Dang, that's friggin cool. I finally can make it back to at least ONE of these canada comps again


----------



## Mikel (Apr 20, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> There will be 3 rounds of 2x2x2.



If anyone really loves 2x2, Iowa Corn Lovers 2014 has 3 rounds of 2x2 on June 7th. Who doesn't love 6 rounds of 2x2 within a week?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > There will be 3 rounds of 2x2x2.
> ...


Battle of Waterloo. 

I added the number of rounds of each event in the OP.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 20, 2014)

Mikel said:


> If anyone really loves 2x2, Iowa Corn Lovers 2014 has 3 rounds of 2x2 on June 7th. Who doesn't love 6 rounds of 2x2 within a week?



Just realized these are on back to back weekends. Although I'll only be getting 4 rounds of 2x2


----------



## Julian (Apr 20, 2014)

3 rounds of skewb [noparse][/noparse]

Probably coming to this one, excited about FM


----------



## kcl (Apr 20, 2014)

WOAH WAIT WHAT

3 rounds of skewb... Brb finding a way to go to canada


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 15, 2014)

About 2 weeks until the comp, so here are my goals:

-Break a PB in every event, preferably average (to improve my sum of average ranks).
-As always, podium/don't come fourth in everything.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2014)

Holy crap, 3 rounds of Skewb! Boy, I'm glad I'm coming!


----------



## Sa967St (May 20, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> There will be 3 rounds of 2x2x2.





Sa967St said:


> I added the number of rounds of each event in the OP.





Julian said:


> 3 rounds of skewb [noparse][/noparse]





antoineccantin said:


> Holy crap, 3 rounds of Skewb! Boy, I'm glad I'm coming!



Sorry, but I have to take back what I said about the number of rounds for each event. The number of rounds will be announced after registration closes.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 26, 2014)

Unregistered. Another comp I have to miss. Damn you life responsibilities! *Shakes fist*


----------



## Pandadudex96 (May 26, 2014)

It's been so long ; A ;


----------



## cuboy63 (May 26, 2014)

Pandadudex96 said:


> It's been so long ; A ;



YES BEN


----------



## Cubers (May 26, 2014)

My goal is to get to finals in 3x3 and 2x2, I got 17th place in 3x3 last time .-.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 26, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Sorry, but I have to take back what I said about the number of rounds for each event. The number of rounds will be announced after registration closes.


:'(



Pandadudex96 said:


> It's been so long ; A ;



Cubes have remembered you! Cubes have remembered...
It's been so long... since you have competed.
Cubes have remembered you...


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 26, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Sorry, but I have to take back what I said about the number of rounds for each event. The number of rounds will be announced after registration closes.



Does this means we could have _2 rounds_ of 4x4? (I am being very optimistic).


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 27, 2014)

I just saw that Jonathan Tan is coming! Now we shall confuse the crap out of runners and judges.


----------



## Sa967St (May 29, 2014)

The schedule is up.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 31, 2014)

Bill Wang 2x2 1.83 2x2 average
(1.44), 1.77, 1.63, (2.16), 2.07

I've got all on tape except the 1.44


----------



## Iggy (May 31, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Bill Wang 2x2 1.83 2x2 average
> (1.44), 1.77, 1.63, (2.16), 2.07
> 
> I've got all on tape except the 1.44



Damn, nice


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Bill Wang 2x2 1.83 2x2 average
> (1.44), 1.77, 1.63, (2.16), 2.07
> 
> I've got all on tape except the 1.44



Stahp Bill. U2 pro


----------



## Coolster01 (May 31, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Bill Wang 2x2 1.83 2x2 average
> (1.44), 1.77, 1.63, (2.16), 2.07
> 
> I've got all on tape except the 1.44



waaaaat! nice!

EDIT: predicting 1.62. Seems like a good day for him 

Also forgot to say I couldnt make it to this, I just verified yesterday and forgot to unregister sorrrry.


----------



## Ollie (May 31, 2014)

222NRvgjBW


----------



## XTowncuber (May 31, 2014)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=519&compid=32 slowest ever 2x2 single 0_0

edit: or maybe just worst on the rankings idk


----------



## Tim Major (May 31, 2014)

Congrats Bill. 

Why no comps-> 2 comps? Space them out!


----------



## Coolster01 (May 31, 2014)

2.00 average :/ and I thought 2.01 was annoying  Still awesome! Good luck in final!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 31, 2014)

Lol Bill is going to have every NR except OH(obviously).


----------



## yoshinator (May 31, 2014)

um wat bill
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=519&cat=3&rnd=1


----------



## Coolster01 (May 31, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> um wat bill
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=519&cat=3&rnd=1



WOAAAAH WOAH WOAH. HE'S GONNA GET A WR TODAY.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 31, 2014)

wtf Antoine got another sub10 single.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 31, 2014)

Ryan Deline is a nub! Couldn't even get a success in FMC



Spoiler: FMC



scramble - R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 F' L2 F' L2 R' F2 D' F R2 U2 F' U' L B2
inverse - B2 L' U F U2 R2 F' D F2 R L2 F L2 F B2 U2 L2 B D2 R2

Ryan Deline's start on inverse
[U R L D] // premoves (4/4)
B2 R2 F2 R' D R2 // 2x2x3 (6/10)

my finish
L' F' L // EO (3/13)
U L D2 L' U' D L D' L' // 3 corners (9/22)

used IF because lazy :tu

D' L' R' U' L D L' D' U L D2 L' U' L' F L R2 [@1] D' R F2 R2 B2
Insert at @1: L' U2 L D L' U2 L D'
Fewest moves: 27. 3 moves cancelled
The final solution: D' L' R' U' L D L' D' U L D2 L' U' L' F R2 U2 L D L' U2 L D2 R F2 R2 B2


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 31, 2014)

why is bill so fast xD


----------



## Robert-Y (May 31, 2014)

That's a very decent sub 30 single, for his first official sub 30 single...


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2014)

NRs:

9.46 OH single by Antoine Cantin (also 9.80 NR single in the previous round)
37.63 BLD single by Bill Wang
39.44 BLD mean by Bill Wang (cubecomps didn't recognize this as NR for some reason)
1.82 2x2 average by Bill Wang
32.29 4x4 average by Bill Wang

NAR:

25.10 4x4 single by Bill Wang

Unofficial Awards:

4th Place Award: Jonathan Esparaz
Jonathan Esparaz Award: Jonathan Tan
Jonathan Tan Award: Jonathan Esparaz
Winner of Lunch: Kit Clement (2 muffins and 2 doughnuts in 3:39)
Best Beard: Ryan Deline (first), Emile Compion (second)
Best Dressed: Harris Chan


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 1, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> About 2 weeks until the comp, so here are my goals:
> 
> -Break a PB in every event, preferably average (to improve my sum of average ranks).
> -As always, podium/don't come fourth in everything.



I broke a PB in every event, so I now rank 5th in Canada for sum of average ranks! 
Also, I got onto the podium with 3rd in 4x4! #Finally


----------



## kcl (Jun 1, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Winner of Lunch: Kit Clement (2 muffins and 2 doughnuts in 3:39)



Screw cuboids, I vote lunch should be a new official event.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 1, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> NRs:
> 
> 9.46 OH single by Antoine Cantin (also 9.80 NR single in the previous round)
> 37.63 BLD single by Bill Wang
> ...



wow
very bill
much wang
cube cube cube
many gj
wow



Sa967St said:


> Best Beard: Ryan Deline (first), Emile Compion (second)



this ruling thoroughly ruffled my feathers. yes, ryan has a very respectable beard, but did you see emile's mustache?!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2014)

It appears I left my Gen 3 mat (yeah just the mat, not the timer) at the competition. I also wasn't able to find my small inner edge from my Aosu, so if it was found, please tell me!



Sa967St said:


> 4th Place Award: Jonathan Esparaz



But I got the most 4th places :'(

EDIT: Okay, wtf. Apparently the whole cube is missing now. So, if anyone has a Black Aosu 4x4 with a missing small internal edges, it's mine.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 1, 2014)

I am the best Jonathan Esparaz


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jun 2, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> It appears I left my Gen 3 mat (yeah just the mat, not the timer) at the competition. I also wasn't able to find my small inner edge from my Aosu, so if it was found, please tell me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We stayed at the venue for like 2 hours after you left, so I can say for a fact that your things are not still there.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 2, 2014)

I am the best Jonathan Tan


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey people, my friend would like me to say... That he lost a black plastic Moyu Aosu 4x4 at BOW 2014. It has a red centre sticker that has been super-glued on.

If found he would like you to e-mail him at [email protected].


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 5, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Hey people, my friend would like me to say... That he lost a black plastic Moyu Aosu 4x4 at BOW 2014. It has a red centre sticker that has been super-glued on.
> 
> If found he would like you to e-mail him at [email protected].



Damn, two people lost black Aosu's at this comp


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 5, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Damn, two people lost black Aosu's at this comp



I would diagnose BOW 2014 with "Sudden Disappearing Aosu Syndrome"


----------

